# sanding roll dispenser????????????



## Richard Van Hulle

Does any one have a good system to manage multipule sanding rolls? I have four rolls and they get wound up in one another. I use the rolls from the Klingspore Woodshop and the centers come either 3 inches or 1 inch. I called them and asked if I could request one size. Answer: NO, you get what ever comes off the line on that day. So the dispenser must accomidate the two different size centers. Send Help!!!!!!
Richard Van Hulle, Aiken Pen & Pencil.

Sucess never comes to you, one must go after it.


----------



## GoatRider

The set I got at rockler came in a dispenser:

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=30226&filter=sandpaper roll


----------



## Gary Beasley

Hang em on a wall with a broomstick, like a paper towel dispenser.


----------



## Seer

Gary Beasley said:


> Hang em on a wall with a broomstick, like a paper towel dispenser.


 And get some heavy duty paper plates and put those between the rolls


----------



## navycop

Try this: http://www.woodsmithshop.com/download/212/sandpaperdispenser.pdf
or this:
http://www.woodsmithshop.com/download/413/top-notch-sanding-tote.pdf


----------



## Woodlvr

Thanks Mike. I could not remember where I saw those plans and post it.


----------



## KBs Pensnmore

I used some PVC pipe with a slot that I cut from end to end, a wooden plug that was cut to go into the ends, on that was a bracket that allowed me to fix to the wall above/near the lathe within reaching distance. To replace a roll I take off the end that is closest to the roll I'm replacing and feed it through the slot. I made the slot about 1/2" wide so that I could see how much was left on a particular roll, also wrote the grit in permanent marker on the PVC.
Kryn


----------



## darthintel

I cut my sand paper up in strips , taped the strips together while rolling them up. I then used the small pen press box to dispense them from. Works great!


----------



## GoatRider




----------



## Edward Cypher

If you want them all on the one inch roll.  Find someone who uses athletic nonstick tape.  The inner tube is one inch.  Then tape the loose end of the three inch roll on to it and with a variable lathe let it turn onto the inch cardboard tube.  A friend here in Denver showed me how to do it with the Klingspore bulk cut off buy.


----------



## ren-lathe

I use 1"x50 yard rolls. The ones I buy are each in a cardboard box open on two ends I have a length of conduit attached to a base that goes up through the center of the rolls. The coarsest on top the finest on the bottom. this lets the roll inside the cardboard rotate freely, pull out the length you need & tear it of.


----------

